# FCTF and Elemental magic?



## mroberon1972 (Nov 11, 2002)

What's up with these products?  Seems the Elemental magic book was right and ready to go, you you guys have just clamed up about it.

Come on... Out with it...  You fed it to the kobolds again, didn't you?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 12, 2002)

Well, it's..umm... somewhere around.  It's not actually produced by Natural 20 people, so I have no involvement in the actual process - I'll just be receiving the final product and selling it.  Last I heard (a couple of weeks ago), the text and art were all done, and the product was halfway through layout - so my guess would be that it's imminent.


----------

